# ETEC 90 vs Tohatsu 90 TLDI



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

The E-tec's lighter by 46lbs, that's fairly substantial.

PS: look out your office window today, you might spot a caimen.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> The E-tec's lighter by 46lbs, that's fairly substantial.
> 
> PS: look out your office window today, you might spot a caimen.


First off, I hate you.

Secondly, the websites show ETEC at 320lbs and Hatsu TLDI at 337lbs. Both are a big jump from my 261lb Yamaha, unfortunately.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I had a hard time getting over the difference between the weight of the old 2 stroke yamahas and any of the new motors. The weight dif between the hatsu and the rude was not that great. The price dif was huge to me. The reputation of Tohatsu sealed the deal. I have great peace of mind with my choice. The rude may have a little more hp though.


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

Cover all the bases;

Keep the Yami.

Get TowBoat US or Sea Tow

Have your motor serviced annually by a Yami certified tech.

Do the math.  IMHO, it;s a win, win, win.

Maybe the two Yami tech's on this site will confirm. 

My opinion is based on it's a Yami 90 2 smoke, maintained and in good condition which would also be a factor for any resale value. :-/


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

My dad has a 90 yamaha 2 stroke that has who knows how many thousands of hours of use. It had a tach/hour meter that died a few years ago with just over 2k hours. As far as I know that motor has never been in the shop for any reason. 

Wait for it... He ran the carbs dry after every single use.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

funny how you can still buy new Yammie 2 strokes all over the world except for here in the land of the free.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

> > The E-tec's lighter by 46lbs, that's fairly substantial.
> >
> > PS: look out your office window today, you might spot a caimen.
> 
> ...



My bad was looking at the 4stroke, you missed out on the 20Kt cold front that blew in.

Here is the Dyno numbers at the shaft _REF EPA_

E-tec [email protected]
TLDI [email protected]

The E-Tec makes peak power 500 revs lower then the TLDI, this indicates more torque.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> > > The E-tec's lighter by 46lbs, that's fairly substantial.
> > >
> > > PS: look out your office window today, you might spot a caimen.
> >
> ...


Yeah I didn't see you...kept looking for you so I could send a couple of middle fingers your way! haha

Just did some googling and found the dyno info. The max power is measured in kw which can be converted back to HP by multiplying by 1.34103. So, the ETEC actually has 89hp at the propshaft. My Yamaha is turning 83.3hp @ 5000RPM at the shaft. Will definitely be using this tool from now on!

Here's the link for everyone:

http://www.epa.gov/otaq/certdata.htm#marinesi


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

darn executive orders! ;D


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Moved for for what reason? Does not seem like a maintenance discussion. No big deal, just wondering and lack of interesting new topics.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Agreed, this is not maintenance discussion.

I had a 90 Yammie 2 stroke and loved it. I would run it as long as you can and save up for a new one later on. You never know what is coming in a few more years. Look at the new Suzuki 4 strokes - they've shed a lot of weight.

I am new to owning an E-Tec, but so far I really like the engine, although I haven't worked on it yet myself. That is something I miss about my 90 Yammie - while I am not a mechanic, I knew it well enough to trouble shoot issues and do some work myself.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Supposedly you get 3 years/300 hours no maintenance with an ETEC. There. Maintenance discussion.

Haha anyhow, thanks for the thoughts everyone. Like I said, I'm in no hurry at the moment. Quite frankly, I'm not even remotely considering doing anything until winter comes back around.

The Zuke 90 is about 20 lbs heavier than the ETEC...but still an option, I suppose. chrisf has a Zuke 60 on his Caimen and that thing is a beast. Also, rode in a Dorado 23 with a 225 Suzuki 4 stroke on it and was very impressed. I will get a quote on that as well. Thanks for the suggestion.

Keep 'em coming! Personal experience, comparisons, whatever you got!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

To piggyback off of my last post, I spoke briefly to a Suzuki dealer...he said he's been having a lot of issues with them AND they are tough to get warranty work out of. I've heard nothing but great things about the Suzuki's until he told me that. Interesting coming from a place that sells them as an authorized dealer...any thoughts?


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Keep the Yamaha. It's supposed to be the best outboard in the history of history. Also, one of the best Yamaha guys around is in Tampa: Crackerboy Marine, named Pete. He does a lot of the guides boats and has a supply of parts to last a nuclear fallout.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Have not needed any warranty work or service on my 60 or even heard of an issue and I did tons of internet prowling before pulling the trigger.

Concerned non the less, I stopped in at "Richey Boat and motor" a authorized dealer, and inquired about the Suzuki service. I was told by the owner they were very good. He was aware I was not interested in a purchase.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Have not needed any warranty work or service on my 60 or even heard of an issue and I did tons of internet prowling before pulling the trigger.
> 
> Concerned non the less, I stopped in at "Richey Boat and motor" a authorized dealer, and inquired about the Suzuki service. I was told by the owner they were very good. He was aware I was not interested in a purchase.


Yeah that's why I was quite surprised. That 60 on your Caimen is an amazing motor...quite, efficient, and strong. I know you love it and I've heard and read great things elsewhere.

Speaking of the Caimen, when are we fishing again?


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

After our beating we took last time we need redemption lets do it next weekend!


----------

